# WYETH cobalt blue poison bottle



## helenparkerr

so... I never knew this kind of hobby even existed. But the other day in Fernandina Beach, Florida, I stumbled upon what looked like a piece of blue metal in the ground. I dug it up only to find that it's a tiny little bottle, that looks hella old. Fascinated I take it home, clean it up, and browse around the internet. That search leads me to find out that I found an embossed WYETH poison bottle, c1880. It blows my mind. But I am fascinated. Please other forum members, does anyone else have any more information on the bottle I found? Anyone else have one? and lastly, any advice to an accidental digger that would really like to find more?  []


----------



## helenparkerr

rim


----------



## helenparkerr

x


----------



## helenparkerr

WYETH


----------



## Poison_Us

Welcome and congratz on your first find.  What you have is a (how we collectors Identify) KO-45.  These come in 2 sizes, 2 3/4 and 4".  Worth about $35 if in undamaged condition.  The standard issue has these hobnails and the Embossing" John Wyeth and Bro. Philla." on the front.  There are 2 variations, the one you have and another that has the embossing, but no hobnails.  Looks like you have the 2 3/4 size as the variation with just hobnails doesn't exist (that we know of) in the 4" size.  A complete set below:







 Side note: the 4" with just the embossing also comes in clear and is designated a KO-45b and is a bit harder to find.


----------



## helenparkerr

WOW! thank you so much! I really appreciate the help with identifying it!


----------



## GACDIG

Nice KO-45 collection Stephen. []
 gac


----------

